

Sparkfun discovers counterfeit Atmel ICs - mcantelon
http://www.sparkfun.com/commerce/news.php?id=384

======
Scott_MacGregor
Very interesting post, thanks.

------
mkramlich
spelling error in title, should be "counterfeit"

